# diawa sol rod: quik question



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey, im going to be ordering a SOL rod tomorrow and i need to know whether toget
-8ft med/hvy
-7ft med/hvy
-7ft med 
im going to be using it on the kayak but also boat, breakwalls for snapper, small kings etc


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd go one of the sevens, that's just personal preference. See what feels best for you i say.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

What are your intentions for the rod . fishing - plastics - bait - HBs - trolling - flicking etc Lots of questions there - once you wok out what you want it for its easy to work out which one. I would say 7 foot though for myself - the butt length as well you may consider if your casting lures alot. Shorter butt possibly???

I dont know the specs of the rod - but I would be looking at kings / snapper on lures (smallish - medium size) and baits - rated 4- 8kg - softish tip but with a solid bottom end. Put your intended reel on - feel how it balances in your hand - imagine the lure on the end - feel its whippiness!!! Will it cast a mile - or is it too whippy like spagheti . get the guy in the shop to hold the end and then load it up and put some pressure on it.

I would also say its more fun going for something a bit on the lighter side - than just going for something thats just a bit of a solid stick with little action. You will also probably have more uses for the lighter rod - unless the majority of your style of fishing is heavy stuff, one more thing Daiwa is great gear on lots of their products but you might want to consider what happens if you break your rod (shit happens). Possibly for the same money you can get a quality rod with a warranty that replaces the rod for a fee (not expensive in some cases depending on who you go with). My buddy snapped a Shimano on the weekend . I bust my Loomis after 2 days - these things happen.........................

Regards

Woppie


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Possibly for the same money you can get a quality rod with a warranty that replaces the rod for a fee (not expensive in some cases depending on who you go with). My buddy snapped a Shimano on the weekend . I bust my Loomis after 2 days - these things happen.........................
> 
> Regards
> 
> Woppie


I agree with all of what *** said.. but only quoted the above as it is something many dont consider.. the reels that Daiwa make are fantastic.. I own 3, but to be honest, their rods are a little lacking and do not offer the warranty that others like Black Diamond, Nitro, Loomis offer.
You may pay a little more for the quality rods, but they will perform better, be lighter, have better fitings and also come with replacement schemes if you do break them.

The Sol rods are not cheap by any means - so have a look around at what else is available for the $$ before you spend your hard earned

BTW - I chase snapper with a 2-4kg Black Diamond Clear Cut with Diawa Sol and 8lb fireline... great fun on light gear mate - awsome rod that casts a light SX40 a mile for bream but will steer a 4-6kg snapper where ever you want (with a little sweating involved):lol: :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

man, i get differing answers everywhere i turn :lol:

i plan on using it to flick plastics, for bigger fish. Maybe the SOL 2500 with 7ft medium rod?
i will also be getting a shimano stradic FI with berkely pro tactic for lighter stuff


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I am not across the pricing on the Daiwa rods.. but how much is a Sol rod worth ??


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

landyman said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly for the same money you can get a quality rod with a warranty that replaces the rod for a fee (not expensive in some cases depending on who you go with). My buddy snapped a Shimano on the weekend . I bust my Loomis after 2 days - these things happen.........................
> ...


Daiwa might not advertise a no fault replacement policy, but that doesn't mean they have no offering. I broke the top half of my Heartland - totally my fault. I rang Daiwa who quoted a price for the replacement ($60). My wife took it in and they gave it to her. While the Heartland doesn't compare to a Loomis, the quoted replacement cost was much lower too. I have no problem buying Daiwa equipment with factory service like that


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Peril said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > wopfish said:
> ...


So is that their standard replacement cost or was it just the cost of the part you broke..
Interesting to hear anyway..

Still, I'd prefer to buy an Aussie built rod with breakge warranty where I am dealing directly with the rod builder and not leaving the decision up to "pimple face" :lol: :lol: behind the counter :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Peril

I think you had a good outcome from the nice Daiwa people - they too have been kind to me and sent on lost bits for free. The expediter warrantys offered by both Loomis and Nitro -$140 and $60 respectively I like very much as its 'no questions asked' policy so for me this is great. Your not at the mercy of a rep who cant look at it until he's ready or a confrontation with a shop assistant - too many maybes and possibilities for my liking. If I break my stick I'd rather get the replacement asap - without too much fuss. Most importantly though I rate both of the rods that I own by the above manufacturers and will be more than content if I keep them or keep replacing them for the rest of my fishing life.

Regards

Woppie


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Hi Peril
> 
> I think you had a good outcome from the nice Daiwa people - they too have been kind to me and sent on lost bits for free. The expediter warrantys offered by both Loomis and Nitro -$140 and $60 respectively I like very much as its 'no questions asked' policy so for me this is great. Your not at the mercy of a rep who cant look at it until he's ready or a confrontation with a shop assistant - too many maybes and possibilities for my liking. If I break my stick I'd rather get the replacement asap - without too much fuss. Most importantly though I rate both of the rods that I own by the above manufacturers and will be more than content if I keep them or keep replacing them for the rest of my fishing life.
> 
> ...


Black Diamond have a policy of 1/2 the retail price for replacement - good enough for me..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So Landy

whats the cost of the Black Diamond ?

My Loomis was $250 (should have been 300)

My Nitro $230 (have seen for 300)

Not expensive for good rods

Woppie


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

SOL rods in the $250 ball-park, expensive but i really like the feel of it


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.blackdiamondrods.com

They have various "grades" of rods.. all built in NSW by Steve Ross - ex-Loomis Australia rod builder and designer ...

Not built in China/Taiwan/Thailand :lol: :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> SOL rods in the $250 ball-park, expensive but i really like the feel of it


okay - the BD's are little more expensive - but I bought both mine on sale for less than that..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Fishnfreak - If the Sol feels good then it probably is mate - I liked my Nitro and the Loomis the warranty was a happy afterthought. Go with the SOL if you like it - just decide upon which one. Like i said take your reel in and stick it on the rod - think about the plastics you will chuck when holding it......

Woppie


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah thanks for the advice guys im going for the 
MFS 701 SOL rod : $250
SOL reel 3000 : $285 
but i may go the 2500 depending on what feels nicer on the rod

ill have it in a couple of days


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

ok line then, i have been keen to try out some of that multi coloured line, what breaking strain does that come in?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's some info from Todd's tackle.

http://www.toddstackle.com.au/compo...acturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,27/


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cheers for that, anyone had any experience with this brand though? Ive seen the daiwa braid, and that seems a little heavy, starts at 20lb


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> cheers for that, anyone had any experience with this brand though? Ive seen the daiwa braid, and that seems a little heavy, starts at 20lb


I was going to suggest going all out and getting the Daiwa braid.. thought it came in lighter weights than that..
If not.. go Bass hard if you "have" to have pretty colours.. or save your $$ - buy fireline and a few more lures or bags of plastics.. 8) :lol: 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

With respect - the mulit coloured line I think is generally a jigging braid - its just that you will pay extra for it and if your not jigging then its pointless. The colours enable to work out where the fish are so you can drop the braid down again to the same colour - also stops you knocking yourself out when you jig the lure up to the surface. Ive been using the Nitlon for my eggbeaters - nice and soft - no dramas so far

Woppie


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cool thanks for for the heads up, might go for a 300m spool of TD-sensor bradi in the bright orange, maybe 10-12pound


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

If your going for kings you might want to up the poundage a bit 15 - 20 - as long as you've got a nice long leader then you should be able to use that on several species

Woppie


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

its mostly going to be for snapper


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah maybe even for snapper - it should be pretty thin - I'm not a big snapper fisherman - but i should imagine the snap would try and rub you off on the reef ????


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah maybe ill up the poundage


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

This is SA mate, go with 15 - 20lb. My lightest snapper rig is 15lb.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> yeah maybe ill up the poundage


yeah i like that, its not like we are in Vic fishing for pinkies :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> fishnfreak said:
> 
> 
> > yeah maybe ill up the poundage
> ...


BWHAHAHAHA - who wants to just reel them in anyway...
I want a real fight..


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

touche


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

easy solution is to have one spool with heavy and one with light


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey, someones thinking. I didnt even think of that :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Hhahaha, missed that completely, that would be the most logical solution....


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

picked it up today fuggin awesome!!! The reel is the smoothest reel i have ever owned and balances perfectly with the rod


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Good man. Those sol's are brilliant reels. Gonna get me one... eventually . What size did you get? 3000?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done mate !!!!

Woppie


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yep 3000, it sooo cool


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

just a quick question again, the guides are not running directly along the belly of the rod, that is to say they are not straight but they do eventually straighten at the tip, is this a problem?


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> just a quick question again, the guides are not running directly along the belly of the rod, that is to say they are not straight but they do eventually straighten at the tip, is this a problem?


Ummmm - yes ... the guides need to be straight in line..

jeez - we sure are seeing some poorly built rods popping up :shock: :shock:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

when i say they're out, i mean they're really out likt the first guide, i think its known as the stripper guide?, is out at about 35-40 degrees


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> when i say they're out, i mean they're really out likt the first guide, i think its known as the stripper guide?, is out at about 35-40 degrees


WHAT THE - You serious... didn't you notice when you picked it up ????

post up a pic looking down the back :shock:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry i got confused with degrees :shock: They are preety bad but not that bad. If dad hasnt taken his camera to work then ill post a pic


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

where are the pics mate...
interested to see how bad they are off :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Here we go again. It shouldnt be the case - but thats one of the first things I check for when purchasing a new rod that the guides align !!! Take it back mate if your not happy!!!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i couldnt get pics, but i took it back to my LFS (local fishing shop :lol: ) and they looked at it and straight away said no probs we'll have a new one for you soon. The were stunned that a pricey rod($250 is a pricey rod for me) could leave the factory without someone picking up on it


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sounds all too common ???


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Sounds all too common ???


yep.. that lack of quality control is what eventually lead me away from factory made rods.. not knowing whether guides bonded/bound correctly, poor quality cork attachment etc etc etc..

good that they will replace it..


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

brianj said:


> Guys, *some* people have a great sense of humour and the "factoly" is wickedly humourous and not offensive at all.


,

It might be funny to *some* but it's racist to others. I have removed the reference, any problems you can contact me by PM.

Jason (Squidder)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

anyway i think its time this thread gets wrapped up. I pick up my rod soon. Thread over! Thanks all


----------

